# Geschäftsprozessbeschreibungssprachen: bpml, xpdl.



## Louis2 (4. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

als Studienarbeitsthema habe ich: "Vergleich aktueller Geschäftsprozessbeschreibungssprachen".
Also Richtung xpdl, bpml, bpel4ws, Yawl, Aris...

1. Ich glaube ich habe noch nicht so richtig verstanden was das genau für Sprachen sind. Also man bildet mit Tools Prozesse hab in UML, Sparx, baut Diagramme usw...
Nun verbirgt sich ein Code dahinter der natürlich auch das gezeichnete, den (das?) Workflow abbildet. Dieser Code ist auf dem selben Gerüst wie XML aufgebaut. Stimmt es soweit?
Kann ich jetzt diesen Code unter xpdl, bpml abspeichern und es dann auch ausführen? Das verstehe ich nicht, wieso diese ganzen Sprachen und wie man sie erstellt, wie sie zu Stande kommen und was man damit machen kann, bzw. wie kann man es ausführen?

Ich hoffe auf mehr Informationen, was es genau ist, wozu es geht usw... es muss mir klar werden wozu sie gut sind. Beispiele wären auch gut.

2. Falls jemand gute Links hat, her damit :wink: 

Danke.

*[EDIT] Hmm XML für Java, doch nicht das richtige... dann vielleicht in die Plauderecke damit oder ganz löschen, da es wohl hier nicht reinpasst :roll:*


----------



## Bleiglanz (4. Aug 2005)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschäftsprozess

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/BPEL


----------



## Louis2 (13. Sep 2005)

Ich will vor allem herausfinden, für welchen Anwendungsbereich welche Definitionssprache (XPDL, BPML, BPEL4WS, ARIS, YAWL, WSFL) besser geeignet ist, also im Klartext: wo sollte man welche Sprache benutzen ;-)


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Sep 2005)

PFFFF, weiss jetzt wahrscheinlich noch keiner

ARIS wahrscheinlich nur im SAP Umfeld sinnvoll?


----------



## Gumble (17. Sep 2005)

Ich kenn mich auch nicht mit den ganzen Wust der Prozessbeschreibungssprachen aus - waere aber nett wenn du uns Deine Erkenntnis uns mitteilen kannst, wenn Du so weit bist 

http://www.wfmc.org/ ist ganz interessant. Momentan hantiere ich mit aber jpdl herum (http://www.jboss.com/products/jbpm)


----------



## SnooP (17. Sep 2005)

Wäre auch an Aufklärung interessiert... beschäftige mich momentan auch viel mit sprachen, sprich ausführbare Semantiken von Statechart-Varianten (Statemate, UML,...) und Architekturbeschreibungssprachen (ADLs)

Von BPML weiß ich nur, dass ich mal was in Zusammenhang mit Webservices gehört habe und deren semantische Beschreibung, sprich Semantic-Web. Da gibts glaub ich speziell was für... wäre ja als Vergleichskriterium interessant - Anbindung an vorhandene Middlewaresysteme oder so 

Helfen kann bei sowas auf jeden: http://citeseer.ist.psu.edu/ - als wissenschaftliche Suchmaschine...

Ausführbarkeit bedeutet bei solchen Sprachen immer, dass du neben der syntaktischen Darstellung von Diagrammen, die vermutlich auch Zustände etc. einnehmen können gleichzeitig auch eine operative Semantik hast. Sprich du kannst auf nen Play-Button clicken und das Ding wird simuliert. Du erkennst aufgrund welcher Bedienungen welche Übergänge genommen werden, man hat meist irgendwelche Eventbasierten Kommunikationen, Zustände werden gewechselt, etc... - wenn man das für ne Simulation nutzen kann, gibts häufig auch entweder Codegeneratoren, die das ganze dann in eine Programmiersprache übersetzen können oder aber VirtualMachines - wie bei Java - d.h. das Modell kann komplett in eine VM geladen werden und wird dort entsprechend interpretiert...


----------

